# Not an Expat But US tax advice needed



## Kurdt_01 (Jan 23, 2017)

Hey everyone. I'll give you all the info I have at the moment. I'm very unsure as to whether I need to file a US tax return. 

I did some work in the USA in 2016. I was there for about 2 weeks in total. It was on a self employed basis (which I have been registered as for 8 years in the UK and paying Taxes on a self assessment basis) I was granted a Visa for this work and it was legal and above board. 

For this work, I invoiced my employer in the UK and was paid from his UK bank account into mine. Exactly the same process for every other invoice I have every submitted to anyone. 

So, whilst in the USA we applied for (and we granted) US SS numbers. However. I'm not sure if I need to file a US return. As far as I'm concerned I invoiced and was paid in the UK. In all the years I have worked all over the world I have never had to file taxes in another country. 

I would understand my employer filling a US return. He was paid from the US by various people and had US expenses that he has to claim back. But not myself. I would have thought that the income from that trip would just be declared in with my normal earnings. 

Any advice or links to any advice? we are going back to work in the USA later in the year so I wish for everything to be legal and above board. 

Thanks


Dave


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you were only there for two weeks, I think it's probably safe to assume that you don't have any obligation to file a US tax return. Why did you apply for US SS numbers?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Kurdt_01 (Jan 23, 2017)

Because I was informed that I had to by my employer. I feel like he may have had his wired crossed a little. We wandered into the local Social Security office, flashed our visas, filled in a form and they were issued. 

He may have been told he had to file a US return due to his income and expenditure in the country but I can't see how it applies to me as I invoiced, and was paid in the UK, by a UK business. Like I say I'm just trying to make sure I'm doing the right thing here.

Dave


----------



## iota2014 (Jul 30, 2015)

Are you sure it's a Social Security number? Might it be an ITIN? 

https://www.irs.gov/individuals/international-taxpayers/taxpayer-identification-numbers-tin

Or, if it is indeed a SSN, did your employer perhaps ask you to get a Social Security number because s/he is a USP? or (if he is not a USP) because he was unaware of the US-UK Totalisation Agreement (https://www.ssa.gov/international/Agreement_Pamphlets/uk.html) and thought it would be necessary to pay US SS for the two weeks?

As for filing - bear in mind if you earned less than the year threshold for the two weeks work in the US, you wouldn't be required to file even if you otherwise should - if you see what I mean.


----------



## Kurdt_01 (Jan 23, 2017)

My employer is not a USP. we are all legal aliens for working and tax purposes. 

And yes, I earned under the threshold for the 2 weeks work. I'll just include the income on my UK tax return as normal. 

Thanks 

Dave


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

iota is right - it's more likely an ITIN, which will simply expire in a couple of years anyhow. It is normally quite difficult to get a SSN as an adult. Takes lots of paperwork (including a US birth certificate, which I doubt you would have).

As long as your employer didn't withhold (deduct) any US FICA from your pay, you should be OK to just declare the income back at home and forget about it all.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

